# Colnago EPS ( blue /white )



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi all:

I saw this EPS with blue and white color, and I guess this is the color that I really love, but I couldn't find who is selling this color. Any idea ? Thank you !!

https://www.colnago.com/contents/collection/eps/7.jpg


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

It is standard 2010 color and every Colnago dealer should be able to order it for you. Colnago code for that color is AKBL.
http://www.colnago.com/collection.php?name=EPS


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*Blue EPS*

Wrench Science has it list on it's site 2010 EPS


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I gotta say that out of all the colors for 2010, this is also my favorite. I could do without the imbedded Italian flag on every tube, but the white and blue is pretty sharp.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*2010 AKIT Finally a good white*

Have wanted a primarily white frame for 2 years. The 2010 EPS in AKIT is perfect.
Mostly White with just enough Black, Red and Green. Also the seat and chain stays and fork are also painted white with the hint of black, red, Green Sometimes they just put a logo on the stays and fork. Last years AMIT had too much black for me (Currently have a PR-10 Which has allot of clear carbon showing) A set of Lightweight Standard III's and the photo is pretty close to perfect other than it needs traditional geometry.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I have to say that the Italian flag colors are hideous on this frame. I can't believe Colnago has done this. I was annoyed when they started putting the little red white and green swoosh under the C50 logo. I absolutely love the blue and white paint scheme, but I dislike the Italian color "additions" so much that it would keep me from buying the bike.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Forget the Italian flag. Its hideous looking, period. The black frame with gold accents is even worse. That zebra treatment is the pits.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

*Maybe it looks better in person?*

Like all Colnagos, I hope this bike looks better in person.
My PR-10 looked plain online but in person the graduated density of the Blue, White and Black airbrushing is outstanding.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm not questioning the airbrushing/paintwork/finish. Its always outstanding.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I actually like the blue but with the 09/10 paint jobs I'm never sure if I really like one or I just hate it the least. *shrug*


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I have a PR10 Colnago as well and I am happy with it. Like iyeoh, it isn't necessarily that I have a problem with the new paintwork design or finish. I have a fundamental problem with combining 5 different contrasting colors on the same frame. Blue black and white together would be great, but those italian flag color patches...what the *&^%. I just can't get past them. Okay, if you want to flaunt the italian bike heritage make an ITA paint scheme like they have in previous years. Now it seems like every model is ITA with some other random colors thrown on.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Still prefer the Amit colours.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

It almost seems as though they choose a base color design, paint some pattern with some other color, and then slap the Italian flag on it.

Let me illustrate. Let's have Ms. Piggy Pink and Kermit the Frog Green, and then.. Wow... Slap Red White and Blue on it!!! Its. American (or British. or French) and we're so proud ot it!!! Made in USA (aka Taipei)

And for crying out loud, we know its an Italian brand. And what's this fascination with gold on black? Every special edition bike is somehow gold plated. No doubt a question of tastes.


----------



## SamG (Jul 23, 2009)

*Gold and black*

I know what you mean. This kind of springs to mind:

















But also this:


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

I swear. Those two brands are looking more and more alike, and soon, the two brands will become one, run from Milan Street in Taipei.


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

cotocalicyclist said:


> I have a PR10 Colnago as well and I am happy with it. Like iyeoh, it isn't necessarily that I have a problem with the new paintwork design or finish. I have a fundamental problem with combining 5 different contrasting colors on the same frame. Blue black and white together would be great, but those italian flag color patches...what the *&^%. I just can't get past them. Okay, if you want to flaunt the italian bike heritage make an ITA paint scheme like they have in previous years. Now it seems like every model is ITA with some other random colors thrown on.



Great point. I totally agree, but I could live with the green, red and black on a white frame. When they do that green red black on a blue frame then I am saying WTF? My PR-10 has a little green red nike swoosh under the C-50 on the top tube. Plenty of Italian for me.


----------

